# Goodbye Virginity!



## Raulz0r

As the title suggests as of last night, or this morning, I am no longer a virgin  I went out with some friends from work last night, we got wasted, a bit stoned too, then while dancing with a random girl, she said to me "Do you wanna come to the bathroom with me? You won't regret it", everything I said was "ok" the best part is I don't know her name or see her ever again.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

Stick your junk in the dishwasher dude LOL.


----------



## flawed

I'm glad you're happy but you should get yourself tested out for STDs just to be safe!


----------



## Raulz0r

wore protection


----------



## Stilla

Why is the best part that you don't know her name and won't see her again if you don't mind me asking? I would think that'd be the worst part.


----------



## Raulz0r

she is not the kind of girl I would hang out with, I mean she is hot, just that she is the classic gold digger that has the looks and goes clubbing 24/7


----------



## Strwbrry

But didn't you want to at least share it with someone you really like? It would be more special...
Anyhow, congrats


----------



## sweetluvgurl

Yay, meaningless sex, which is one of the many problems in this world with the decay of morals in our society.... Congrats.... >_> Good luck trying to get a gf with that special story of how you lost it. I get so sick of so many guys being ashamed they haven't done anything and thinking sex is such a big deal and should be done regardless of its meaning.


----------



## Rossy

It won't make a blind bit of difference.


----------



## Raulz0r

sweetluvgurl said:


> Yay, meaningless sex, which is one of the many problems in this world with the decay of morals in our society.... Congrats.... >_> Good luck trying to get a gf with that special story of how you lost it. I get so sick of so many guys being ashamed they haven't done anything and thinking sex is such a big deal and should be done regardless of its meaning.


I feel that everyone has different perspectives on what virginity means to them, for me the fact that I was a virgin was not really beating me (of course it was kinda bothering me) and also virginity itself is not something THAT special for me personally, we do all of our lives something for the first time ever a lot, I can't see why virginity is something worth celebrating and being cherished


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know .... come next April or May, you could still be a father. :stu


----------



## Raulz0r

How is that if I used protection and the fact that I am positive that it would be impossible for me to be


----------



## millenniumman75

I don't know - anything can happen? You could even get diseases on the skin, too. :afr


----------



## MidnightBlu

Well I am glad you're happy, but I would still get tested for HIV and STDs. You just never know and it is for your own benefit. I was and still sexually active and got tested.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Good for you.


----------



## Fenren

That must feel like a big weight from off your shoulders, congrats Raulz0r.


----------



## Damselindistress01

This why so many have stds.

Anyways congrats.


----------



## geepeeone

*Props*

Hey Raul,

Congrats. But serious props though for still been able to get "it" up while being stoned AND wasted. :boogie


----------



## Raulz0r

geepeeone said:


> Hey Raul,
> 
> Congrats. But serious props though for still been able to get "it" up while being stoned AND wasted. :boogie


The fact that she seemed to know what she was doing helped a whole lot.



MidnightBlu said:


> Well I am glad you're happy, but I would still get tested for HIV and STDs. You just never know and it is for your own benefit. I was and still sexually active and got tested.


Yeah I'm gonna probably take up on that advice and get myself tested next week just to be HIV positive.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Raulz0r said:


> The fact that she seemed to know what she was doing helped a whole lot.
> 
> Yeah I'm gonna probably take up on that advice and get myself tested next week just to be HIV positive.


The AIDS test is scary, man. That's why I don't get the regular AIDS test. I get the roundabout AIDS test. I call my friend, "Hey man, do you know anyone who has AIDS? No? Cool...cause you know me!"

But seriously...might as well get it, you did have sex with a stranger in a bathroom. Condoms aren't 100%, only close. I wouldn't be worried though, and I wouldn't let this become the focus of what happened.


----------



## Raulz0r

Well that HIV thing was a joke, not gonna get tested just for AIDS, will do a general test, I already scheduled it for tomorrow a few mins ago.


----------



## Schizoidas

And hello herpes!


----------



## Raulz0r

If I get something I hope the most I get is herpes.


----------



## geepeeone

Schizoidas said:


> And hello herpes!


Scary and it freaks me out that about 50% of all of us will get Herpes! It's just a reality these days. The only STD that is almost impossible to prevent. You can even get it when the person infected is not showing any lesions or cold sores, just by them being on their "shedding" stage of the disease.

Yep SCARY as hell!


----------



## Schizoidas

Raulz0r said:


> If I get something I hope the most I get is herpes.


Don't worry about it, bro. There are pills to keep it under control. I don't really think its that big of a deal

and congrats btw


----------



## Schizoidas

Actually I'm pretty sure if someone has a std the have to tell you before they have sex with you, so I don't think you have much to worry about


----------



## 87wayz

sweetluvgurl said:


> Yay, meaningless sex, which is one of the many problems in this world with the decay of morals in our society.... Congrats.... >_> Good luck trying to get a gf with that special story of how you lost it. I get so sick of so many guys being ashamed they haven't done anything and thinking sex is such a big deal and should be done regardless of its meaning.


What are you talking about? Ppl get girlfriend by explaining how they lost virginity? Why does the first time mean something? Lost mine in an empty classroom in HS. Its horrible to be a virgin as a man bc of 1 word: hubris. Ego. Don't judge this guy.

OP, congrats man. u went to a club so that's a double win. I never got comf with that but I was always good with women. Ur now 100 percent


----------



## mrneonshuffle

What worries me here is that you say you wore protection and are adamant you won't have any sexual health issues but then say you've booked to be tested, hope it doesn't play on your mind too much! But hey what do I know, I'm still a virgin thanks to SA! Although I am hung up on my first time wanting to be with someone I actually really care about, which is also why I guess!


----------



## atlex

Congratz 2 u


----------



## JGreenwood

I wonder how many other dudes made that same bathroom trip that night...


----------



## missingno

F the haters. You went after something and got it, that's what heroes do. Congrats op


----------



## WalkingDisaster

sweetluvgurl said:


> Yay, meaningless sex, which is one of the many problems in this world with the decay of morals in our society.... Congrats.... >_>


Sex means different things to different people. Some want casual sex, some in a relationship and some wait for marriage. None of these preferences are right or wrong, they're just preferences. What OP did is between him and the girl, it harmed nobody, so get off your high horse.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Congrats. That is an interesting way to lose it . . . I'm not into casual sex, but if you had fun then good for you.


----------



## user12345

Nice one! 

And to a few people here - people have sex for a variety of different reasons. It's perfectly fine to have sex based on lust, just as it's fine to wait to be in love. I don't see how it's anyone's business to tell someone when/where/how/with who to have sex. As long as you are safe, and as long as it's consensual, then go for it.


----------



## missingno

Jigirk said:


> What do you care you sadistic *****? You always go around putting down the SA guys on here and probably hope they all die virgins.


Going to quote this and hope the mods don't overreact and ban him for responding to an un called for attack on the op


----------



## leave me alone

87wayz said:


> What are you talking about? Ppl get girlfriend by explaining how they lost virginity? Why does the first time mean something? Lost mine in an empty classroom in HS. Its horrible to be a virgin as a man bc of 1 word: hubris. Ego. Don't judge this guy.
> 
> OP, congrats man. u went to a club so that's a double win. I never got comf with that but I was always good with women. *Ur now 100 percent*


:roll


----------



## xTaylor

87wayz said:


> What are you talking about? Ppl get girlfriend by explaining how they lost virginity? Why does the first time mean something? Lost mine in an empty classroom in HS. Its horrible to be a virgin as a man bc of 1 word: hubris. Ego. Don't judge this guy.
> 
> OP, congrats man. u went to a club so that's a double win. I never got comf with that but I was always good with women. Ur now 100 percent


I personally would lose interest in a guy if he has had meaningless sex or a one night stand. I see it as sloppy and no morals. But that's just me. Guys that aren't interested in meaningless sex seem to be pretty rare these days.


----------



## earlgreytea

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Stick your junk in the dishwasher dude LOL.


:lol

Congrats OP. I don't think I'd want to lose my virginity in a bathroom bar with a random guy but more power to you! Just get tested and whatnot.


----------



## MrQuiet76

CONGRATS!!!! I think everyone else is just jealous


----------



## Neptunus

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Raulz0r

I just wanna clear our for anyone that says that having casual sex is bad in a way because it diminishes it's value or its immoral, I wanna clear that guys who do it are not all of them jerks, is just that they feel comfortable going around and doing it with a person they are attracted to, at least for me it was, I still think sex is a wonderful thing to do it with the person you love, but what do you do when the opportunity delays to present itself, I personally was kicking myself because I don't have a girlfriend for 4 years, I think that can take a real dent on hope to have sex with someone meaningful ever or at least soon.


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Raulz0r said:


> I just wanna clear our for anyone that says that having casual sex is bad in a way because it diminishes it's value or its immoral, I wanna clear that guys who do it are not all of them jerks, is just that they feel comfortable going around and doing it with a person they are attracted to, at least for me it was, I still think sex is a wonderful thing to do it with the person you love, but what do you do when the opportunity delays to present itself, I personally was kicking myself because I don't have a girlfriend for 4 years, I think that can take a real dent on hope to have sex with someone meaningful ever or at least soon.


Yeah I understand, no need to justify yourself, most people are pleased for you, some like me are also jealous! But like I said there's something in my brain that says I can't lose my virginity in a meaningless way and there's my rope!


----------



## Royals

Congrats, I bet a lot of guys would have done the same when they was in your place. It doesn't happen to often you get asked by a nice girl. And when they hormones thke over... Not saying I would have done it that way but still...I understand both you and those against it in this thread but it is regrettable people have to judge his style or choice. I bet most girls probably would have solved it differently but whatever. Some of us are more old fashioned when it comes to sex than others. It is all good.

So you lost your virginity. You're a man now


----------



## 87wayz

xTaylor said:


> I personally would lose interest in a guy if he has had meaningless sex or a one night stand. I see it as sloppy and no morals. But that's just me. Guys that aren't interested in meaningless sex seem to be pretty rare these days.


Right so I tell u a lie like the millions of women who have "only been with 5 guys" when its really 30


----------



## millenniumman75

Royals said:


> So you lost your virginity.* You're a man now *


I beg your pardon. A man can be a man and still be a virgin. Men do have the capability of self-control, too.


----------



## xTaylor

87wayz said:


> Right so I tell u a lie like the millions of women who have "only been with 5 guys" when its really 30


Gross, usually you can tell by a girl's personality if they're easy.


----------



## 87wayz

xTaylor said:


> Gross, usually you can tell by a girl's personality if they're easy.


No, you can't.


----------



## Raulz0r

xTaylor said:


> Gross, usually you can tell by a girl's personality if they're easy.


I personally know a girl who sleeps casually with guys about 2-3 times a year if she isn't committed, and if you would judge her by her personality you wouldn't tell that, the moral is every single individual whether his general personality is has different sets of morals.


----------



## xTaylor

87wayz said:


> No, you can't.


Idk. I think I personally can. They're usually just ditsy or if they come on to people really fast? I think they're obvious. Idk.
I saw some girls yesterday, first thing I said was, wow those girls look like some skanky ***. And then later that night one was getting banged in the bedroom, and the other one was trying. I asked my husband about them and he said they get passed around through the guys at work.


----------



## TimH916

good job dude! :clap


----------



## Dark Alchemist

Congrats dude :boogie


----------



## Coastal

Yeaaahhh buddy! Congrats!!


----------



## Black And Mild

Hahha good job OP..Grats



xTaylor said:


> Idk. I think I personally can. *They're usually just ditsy or if they come on to people really fast? I think they're obvious. *Idk.
> I saw some girls yesterday, first thing I said was, wow those girls look like some skanky ***. And then later that night one was getting banged in the bedroom, and the other one was trying. I asked my husband about them and he said they get passed around through the guys at work.


Some of _the easiest_ girls I have met in college were the ones that come across as studious and distant.

Half the time most girls put up a front anyways...You can't just look at a females and gauge how easy they are.


----------



## woot

Even has a guy, this 'hook-up' doesnt sound good. But OP prolly dont give a **** lol


----------



## Sleeper92

DAMN i need to find that girl ASAP,nevermind sloppy seconds...but in this case it will prolly be sloppy 50


----------



## xTaylor

Black And Mild said:


> Hahha good job OP..Grats
> 
> Some of _the easiest_ girls I have met in college were the ones that come across as studious and distant.
> 
> Half the time most girls put up a front anyways...You can't just look at a females and gauge how easy they are.


Cool


----------



## 87wayz

Black And Mild said:


> Hahha good job OP..Grats
> 
> Some of _the easiest_ girls I have met in college were the ones that come across as studious and distant.
> 
> Half the time most girls put up a front anyways...You can't just look at a females and gauge how easy they are.


This.... absolutely. There's no way to tell unless they pull u in the bathroom to get down. And what's wrong with that? They used each other. OP is a man and ol girl gets another notch in her belt. All good, we need women like that from time to time.

Congrats again


----------



## clutchcity10

87wayz said:


> No, you can't.


So true, some of the most simplest and sweetest girls I know from school slept with a different guy just about every other weekend for 2-3 years.

If you met them for the first time, and they told you they were a virgin, you'd believe them.

Small, sweet, cute, very pretty girls who seem to be real innocent, don't get too drunk, don't dress skanky, just sweet girls and they are filthy. Last two years of college, one lived the apartment next to me. Her roomates said she probably slept with 20 or so guys a semester.


----------



## akeanureevess

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Stick your junk in the dishwasher dude LOL.


this. and aint you a cool guy for saying the best part is you dont have to see her again ;p


----------



## akeanureevess

am i the only one who is annoyed that people think you gotta get laid to be a man or a cool guy tho?


----------



## Special

Congratulations, gotta admit I'm jealous.

I'll be waiting to see if you caught an STD, don't forget to keep us updated.


----------



## njodis

Hey, everyone! Check this guy out!


----------



## 87wayz

akeanureevess said:


> am i the only one who is annoyed that people think you gotta get laid to be a man or a cool guy tho?


Way of the world. Its messed up, I know, but its the closest we got to a rite of passage


----------



## thing

Special said:


> I'll be waiting to see if you caught an STD, don't forget to keep us updated.


:lol


----------



## Nibbler

classy...


----------



## akeanureevess

87wayz said:


> Way of the world. Its messed up, I know, but its the closest we got to a rite of passage


yeah ur probably right. but i dont care too much about the ways of the world. isnt this type of thinking the cause of SA tho? im glad im breaking free of this type of thinking and thinking for myself.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo

why is everyone gayin it up with the STD talk o____0
no need to worry yourself every single time you catch something

this man just lost his virginity!! congratulations!!


----------



## 87wayz

akeanureevess said:


> yeah ur probably right. but i dont care too much about the ways of the world. isnt this type of thinking the cause of SA tho? im glad im breaking free of this type of thinking and thinking for myself.


Yeah I was frantic to lose mine at 14, u would have thought I was 40. Stupid really, still glad I got it over with young


----------



## Noca

I can't really stand the ignorance surrounding STD's on this forum and in the public in general. Those on their high horses think that if they wait till marriage that somehow they are immune to STDs. You don't even need to have sex to get many of them, and many of those who have them have no idea they are infected. 

In general, if you HAVE sex, you get tested after each new partner, simple as that. Doesn't matter if you are in your righteous monogamous relationship or just casual sex, the risk is always there. Does that mean you should hide in a cave and never live? No, but maybe those with anxiety seem to prefer that option.

To the OP, congrats for getting laid man! being 23 and a virgin is definitely a shame for any guy who isnt delusional about himself regardless of what the ignorant haters say.


----------



## 87wayz

Dr House said:


> I can't really stand the ignorance surrounding STD's on this forum and in the public in general. Those on their high horses think that if they wait till marriage that somehow they are immune to STDs. You don't even need to have sex to get many of them, and many of those who have them have no idea they are infected.
> 
> In general, if you HAVE sex, you get tested after each new partner, simple as that. Doesn't matter if you are in your righteous monogamous relationship or just casual sex, the risk is always there. Does that mean you should hide in a cave and never live? No, but maybe those with anxiety seem to prefer that option.
> 
> To the OP, congrats for getting laid man! being 23 and a virgin is definitely a shame for any guy who isnt delusional about himself regardless of what the ignorant haters say.


This like a muh****a


----------



## MidnightBlu

To the OP, I'm glad you made an appointment to get tested.  As for casual sex, a lot of people have done that including myself. Does that make anyone including me, a bad person for it? Not necessarily. Some people that have done it, enjoyed it or hated it, but you live and learn. I regretted it and then have known better. I'm in a serious relationship with my fiancé now. Not all people that have casual sex are forever sleezes.


----------



## Raulz0r

Just came back from my tests will get the results this week.


----------



## BobtheBest

Raulz0r said:


> Just came back from my tests will get the results this week.


I'm willing to bet that it will be negative...I thought disease takes weeks to show up in a test.


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

Raulz0r said:


> As the title suggests as of last night, or this morning, I am no longer a virgin  I went out with some friends from work last night, we got wasted, a bit stoned too, then while dancing with a random girl, she said to me "Do you wanna come to the bathroom with me? You won't regret it", everything I said was "ok" the best part is I don't know her name or see her ever again.


hahahahaha Congrats dude!! so how fast did you drop it


----------



## HeavyweightSoul

what the hell ? everyone is jealous of him getting laid and are hoping for him to get an STD lmfao


----------



## Raulz0r

HeavyweightSoul said:


> hahahahaha Congrats dude!! so how fast did you drop it


A matter for minutes, I explained it was because of the alchohol


----------



## Music Man

Pics or it didn't happen.........:b


----------



## DavidJacobsen

Omg  well I feel good for you.. though the way you lost it, is kinda unusual. I am 19 now, and never been in a relation before. Still virgin and it is driving me mad.


----------



## Schizoidas

Music Man said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.........:b


yeah! I wanna see this babe too


----------



## lyric

Get that *****!


----------



## LittleBearBrah

lol 
I am happy for u


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

Most people lose virginity this way, it's how it happens.

Anyway, I won't congratulate you on not waiting for the right person, but I will congratulate you on getting the burden off of your back.


----------



## Ltblue

Raulz0r.. You ARE the father


----------



## mrneonshuffle

akeanureevess said:


> am i the only one who is annoyed that people think you gotta get laid to be a man or a cool guy tho?


nah you're not, being a virgin makes me no less of a man, anyone who says otherwise is ignorant and/or has no idea about who i am. it used to bother me, but since i realised i had SA i've just accepted it and if and when i meet someone special again they will need to as well.


----------



## demureCat

What do you mean, "meaningless sex"? It obviously had a great deal of meaning to the OP.

It was consensual and with a reasonable level of mutual protection. I do hope the OP is grateful to his partner and would not use the episode to hurt her in any future interaction -- no matter his supposition of her life style.

Peace out


----------



## fredbloggs02

millenniumman75 said:


> I beg your pardon. A man can be a man and still be a virgin. Men do have the capability of self-control, too.


People have been noted to change through sexual gratification, to have become more masculine, shed their delicate features, to have changed inwardly too as well. I don't know how illusory the idea "self-control" is, how much is infact a despot inside the person. Why would you contort yourself into a shape you found hideous to behold?

Suppose the man in question were an effective self-deceiver and he believed himself confident to proceed with everything he found beneath him in others; but he were mistaken... Old fashioned..possibly; but equally there are times I believe I've behaved pettily. I don't know how lucid a belief in more is; I don't want to set myself above others for nothing; I fear the belief in more and the pettiness perhaps both revolve in the same direction for good reason, and are affirmed in religion by a petty inward vanity in place of happiness. Sometimes I consider going to a brothel to spite it-rather that than lather myself in bad conscience: that I don't find a reason to isn't necessarily anything to do with a belief. How can anyone be truly moral or truly believe anything if he is incapable of being otherwise? Couldn't their behaviour be as likely hypocritical and without virtue, restraint or belief being their vice or at least a different side to them than the mind they proceeded with?.. regret and ideas after the action are patterns I've noticed in myself... I find myself regretting or reprimanding myself through an instinct too quick to check, I've only since noticed this having decided to get rid of as much conscience as I can; I don't know how integral to me that response is or if I am in a position to judge. Perhaps try not to regret anything you do for a month or rather, you believe in God so without asking forgiveness, see what hits you. I will act in accordance with myself and against myself if necessary to express myself better.


----------



## dutchguy

Ignore all the critics about "you should wait for the right person" WTF this is the right person? He wanted it and he got it. What's so wrong with "meaningless"sex? Don't you people masturbate?

This can be a breaktrough in his social anxiety, not so much because of the sex, but because he had such an intimate "naked" moment with another. It may sound weird but having such an moment with someone, is a great experience and shows and can crush a lot of negative self talk/beliefs he may had.

Congratz!


----------



## mrneonshuffle

dutchguy said:


> This can be a breaktrough in his social anxiety, not so much because of the sex, but because he had such an intimate "naked" moment with another. It may sound weird but having such an moment with someone, is a great experience and shows and can crush a lot of negative self talk/beliefs he may had.
> 
> Congratz!


I hear ya, I hope it will be a big breakthrough in beating SA for me too!


----------



## akeanureevess

mrneonshuffle said:


> nah you're not, being a virgin makes me no less of a man, anyone who says otherwise is ignorant and/or has no idea about who i am. it used to bother me, but since i realised i had SA i've just accepted it and if and when i meet someone special again they will need to as well.


thumbs up to that.


----------



## akeanureevess

dutchguy said:


> Ignore all the critics about "you should wait for the right person" WTF this is the right person? He wanted it and he got it. What's so wrong with "meaningless"sex? Don't you people masturbate?
> 
> This can be a breaktrough in his social anxiety, not so much because of the sex, but because he had such an intimate "naked" moment with another. It may sound weird but having such an moment with someone, is a great experience and shows and can crush a lot of negative self talk/beliefs he may had.
> 
> Congratz!


banging my gfs i loved was much better than the two one night stands i had.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

Congrats OP. 

Don't really get why people are mad at the OP though. He had a goal and went for it. Sure, ideally he would have gone with someone he knew well, but as long as no STDs are contracted, and he doesn't get a call that he's a father, I don't really see what the big deal is.

/shrug


----------



## VirginitySucks

sweetluvgurl said:


> Yay, meaningless sex, which is one of the many problems in this world with the decay of morals in our society.... Congrats.... >_> Good luck trying to get a gf with that special story of how you lost it. I get so sick of so many guys being ashamed they haven't done anything and thinking sex is such a big deal and should be done regardless of its meaning.


What's wrong with that? Pornstars do it all the time and they never get STDs!
Also, it's morals and taboo that discourage us from having sx in the first place.


----------



## VirginitySucks

Non-virgins generally don't give great advice. Most people lose their virginity in highschool and then brush it off like its nothing. I want to hear from the guy with a small penis who ****s all kinds of girls, not the "Auto-Response" horde. I want to hear from fellow virgins who are just as discontent as I am. What are we afraid of? When is it going to happen? Is it going to be epic, or an epic fail? Should I wait until marriage? What kind of women do I like? I wish I could have lots of sex. Maybe I should be a pornstar. Maybe my goal in life should be to become filthy rich so I can have lots of women. Maybe I should take LSD and ecstacy, and smoke crack. Maybe I should kill myself. Maybe, maybe, maybe...


----------



## Martinzky

Raulz0r said:


> wore protection


so did I. TRUST ME, get yourself checked


----------



## Raulz0r

VirginitySucks said:


> What's wrong with that? Pornstars do it all the time and they never get STDs!
> Also, it's morals and taboo that discourage us from having sx in the first place.


Actually pornstars get checked for STD's regularly, from what I am aware before a scene they must bring a piece of paper that certifies that they are disease free.


----------



## Noca

VirginitySucks said:


> What's wrong with that? Pornstars do it all the time and they never get STDs!
> Also, it's morals and taboo that discourage us from having sx in the first place.


that is a pretty ignorant view


----------



## Music Man

VirginitySucks said:


> What's wrong with that? Pornstars do it all the time and they never get STDs!
> Also, it's morals and taboo that discourage us from having sx in the first place.


Are you sure?

http://www.shelleylubben.com/porn-stars-speak-out-stds-drugs-and-abuse-0

Stds are high in the porn industry.


----------



## bluepaint

Raulz0r said:


> I feel that everyone has different perspectives on what virginity means to them, for me the fact that I was a virgin was not really beating me (of course it was kinda bothering me) and also virginity itself is not something THAT special for me personally, we do all of our lives something for the first time ever a lot, I can't see why virginity is something worth celebrating and being cherished


I agree!

As long as there's no STDs in the picture, sex is just something fun, pleasurable and exciting that people do. If anything, it's a shame there isn't more of it.

"Decay of moral?" How is sex immoral? Even if it's a complete random person that you'll never see again, that experience is still fun in the present and has no consequences. If both parts are enjoying it, I must conclude that sex with strangers, if anything, is in fact *moral*!


----------



## millenniumman75

fredbloggs02 said:


> People have been noted to change through sexual gratification, to have become more masculine, shed their delicate features, to have changed inwardly too as well. I don't know how illusory the idea "self-control" is, how much is infact a despot inside the person. Why would you contort yourself into a shape you found hideous to behold?
> 
> Suppose the man in question were an effective self-deceiver and he believed himself confident to proceed with everything he found beneath him in others; but he were mistaken... Old fashioned..possibly; but equally there are times I believe I've behaved pettily. I don't know how lucid a belief in more is; I don't want to set myself above others for nothing; I fear the belief in more and the pettiness perhaps both revolve in the same direction for good reason, and are affirmed in religion by a petty inward vanity in place of happiness. Sometimes I consider going to a brothel to spite it-rather that than lather myself in bad conscience: that I don't find a reason to isn't necessarily anything to do with a belief. How can anyone be truly moral or truly believe anything if he is incapable of being otherwise? Couldn't their behaviour be as likely hypocritical and without virtue, restraint or belief being their vice or at least a different side to them than the mind they proceeded with?.. regret and ideas after the action are patterns I've noticed in myself... I find myself regretting or reprimanding myself through an instinct too quick to check, I've only since noticed this having decided to get rid of as much conscience as I can; I don't know how integral to me that response is or if I am in a position to judge. Perhaps try not to regret anything you do for a month or rather, you believe in God so without asking forgiveness, see what hits you. I will act in accordance with myself and against myself if necessary to express myself better.


Men have also been noted to change through gaining simple confidence in who they are. One doesn't have to have sex to be a man - a man is MUCH more than what is between his legs. A man is more than the relationships he has. Men have courage - to even say no when it is popular not to say no.


----------



## 87wayz

millenniumman75 said:


> Men have also been noted to change through gaining simple confidence in who they are. One doesn't have to have sex to be a man - a man is MUCH more than what is between his legs. A man is more than the relationships he has. Men have courage - to even say no when it is popular not to say no.


Well, conformity is part of being human. I stop at red lights, I wait for the toilet to drop a deuce, I hold the door for women. I could easily say "no" to any of those things... would I then be courageous by this logic?

I felt tremendous pressure to lose virginity young... I was scared to death but that's why I did it... to conform.


----------



## millenniumman75

87wayz said:


> Well, conformity is part of being human. I stop at red lights, I wait for the toilet to drop a deuce, I hold the door for women. I could easily say "no" to any of those things... would I then be courageous by this logic?
> 
> I felt tremendous pressure to lose virginity young... *I was scared to death but that's why I did it... to conform.*


Your words, not mine. If someone jumped off a bridge, would you? to conform?


----------



## crimsoncora

Wow you missed best part of sex by a thousand miles........and get tested.


----------



## 87wayz

millenniumman75 said:


> Your words, not mine. If someone jumped off a bridge, would you? to conform?


Good one, but most people don't jump off of bridges here. I think that's more of a subculture


----------



## Raulz0r

In case someone wonders, I'm not dead, the results came in as negative


----------



## Fenren

Raulz0r said:


> In case someone wonders, I'm not dead, the results came in as negative


Lol I thought they would. Congrats on not having an STD too then!

:banana:yay:yay:yay


----------



## dust3000

bluepaint said:


> I agree!
> 
> As long as there's no STDs in the picture, sex is just something fun, pleasurable and exciting that people do. If anything, it's a shame there isn't more of it.
> 
> "Decay of moral?" How is sex immoral? Even if it's a complete random person that you'll never see again, that experience is still fun in the present and has no consequences. If both parts are enjoying it, I must conclude that sex with strangers, if anything, is in fact *moral*!


Having sex usually increases the chances of getting pregnant, which increases the chances of bringing a child into the world into an unstable situation if you are doing it with strangers, or having an abortion which is not always a 100% positive experience.


----------



## AngelClare

Congratulations OP. This thread is much better than all those "I want to die" or "I'll never have sex" threads. At least you went out there and lived and experienced something. 

Did you get her number?

Could you please give a more detailed account of what happened? Hooking up with a girl in a bathroom stall is a pretty hot story. Details please. Keep your description R rated or NC-17 of course.


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX

AngelClare said:


> Congratulations OP. This thread is much better than all those "I want to die" or "I'll never have sex" threads. At least you went out there and lived and experienced something.
> 
> Did you get her number?
> 
> Could you please give a more detailed account of what happened? Hooking up with a girl in a bathroom stall is a pretty hot story. Details please. *Keep your description R rated or NC-17 of course.*


That's just asking for a mod to lock the thread and issue infractions bro.


----------



## AngelClare

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> That's just asking for a mod to lock the thread and issue infractions bro.


Could we at least get a PG-13 account? At least the OP could describe what she was wearing and what she looked like. He could describe how he felt during and after. Was he anxious? Where did this condom come from? I didn't know virgins carried condoms. More details please....just keep it within the forum rules.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

millenniumman75 said:


> I beg your pardon. A man can be a man and still be a virgin. Men do have the capability of self-control, too.


Bravo!

I totally agree with you Millennium. I heard this quote once, "A man should be the protector of a woman's purity not the pursuer."


----------



## Neptunus

****Thread Advisory****

*Board Guidelines:*



> Language describing illegal or sexual acts or anything else deemed inappropriate by the staff is also not allowed. Posts containing such language will be locked, edited or deleted at the discretion of the moderators.


No details, please!


----------



## Peter Attis

This is a great thing to be proud of.


----------



## Noca

It seems that those who are angry in this thread are mostly or almost all virgins themselves.


----------



## Foh_Teej

Dr House said:


> It seems that those who are angry in this thread are mostly or almost all virgins themselves.


QFT


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

If I was good looking enough, I'd go for casual sex. Oh, and if I were in a different place right now.

I don't see what's so wrong about this? He lost his virginity to casual sex. Better than losing it to a hooker!


----------



## millenniumman75

Dr House said:


> It seems that those who are angry in this thread are mostly or almost all virgins themselves.





Foh_Teej said:


> QFT


And those who make the comments might be jealous of those who still have it........deep ......down........inside.


----------



## Slumpy

Raulz0r said:


> she is not the kind of girl I would hang out with, I mean she is hot, just that she is the classic gold digger that has the looks and goes clubbing 24/7


You gathered that from literally 1 encounter while drunk and stoned? You sound like you have misogynistic tendancies


----------



## Noca

millenniumman75 said:


> And those who make the comments might be jealous of those who still have it........deep ......down........inside.


Not at all. It has never even crossed my mind once. It is just a stressor that I no longer have.


----------



## 87wayz

millenniumman75 said:


> And those who make the comments might be jealous of those who still have it........deep ......down........inside.


Not in the least, wife would be pissed... or maybe I'm thinking about celibacy, which equally sucks imo


----------



## 87wayz

Slumpy said:


> You gathered that from literally 1 encounter while drunk and stoned? You sound like you have misogynistic tendancies


Or... and this is just a possibility... OP is smart enough to call a duck a duck. Doesn't take a rocket scientist, or a misogynist, to spot an aint-**** woman


----------



## z01210

LOL nice job man!


----------



## millenniumman75

Dr House said:


> Not at all. It has never even crossed my mind once. It is just a stressor that I no longer have.


Only because it was made into a stressor.


----------



## RelinquishedHell

millenniumman75 said:


> And those who make the comments might be jealous of those who still have it........deep ......down........inside.


Definitely not. It helped me get rid of my fear, or actually significantly reduced it.


----------



## millenniumman75

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Definitely not. It helped me get rid of my fear, or actually significantly reduced it.


But then you kept saying that you are frustrated because nothing has happened since then. Why go through that?


----------



## Lisa5720

xTaylor said:


> I personally would lose interest in a guy if he has had meaningless sex or a one night stand. I see it as sloppy and no morals. But that's just me. Guys that aren't interested in meaningless sex seem to be pretty rare these days.


They do seem rare! But when you find them they are amazing


----------



## mrneonshuffle

Lisa5720 said:


> They do seem rare! But when you find them they are amazing


He he well we do exist  I hope whoever I end up meeting one day who wants to be intimate with me feels the same way


----------



## Raulz0r

Slumpy said:


> You gathered that from literally 1 encounter while drunk and stoned? You sound like you have misogynistic tendancies


gathered that from her friends, one of her friends asked me what we did, and I said we just went to the bathroom, she then told me to not expect more from her, that she is this kind of person, not doing it with everybody, but has one night stands once a month or so


----------



## 87wayz

millenniumman75 said:


> Only because it was made into a stressor.


Steel gets made into a gun, still aint trying to get shot though


----------



## Martinzky

xTaylor said:


> I personally would lose interest in a guy if he has had meaningless sex or a one night stand.* I see it as sloppy and no morals*. But that's just me. Guys that aren't interested in meaningless sex seem to be pretty rare these days.


I donate to charity, I volunteer, I'm currently studying so that I can become a neuroscientist and help people with alzheimers and parkinson. I currently work with mentally handicapped, and I care for people. I'm a good friend, son, grandson, even though I have SA and have my own demons, i still help others. But I have NO morals, because I've had one night stands. :no That right there, is a complete lack of judgement. Think twice before you write something that farfetched.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb

I am antisexual in nature. I'm almost 25, I've so much as kissed or held hands with a girl. There have been numerous instances in the past where girls would flirt with me and try to 'jump my bones,' but I pushed them away. I had a similar experience when I was in college where a girl asked me to follow her to a bathroom so we could have sex, but I dismissed her with some off color excuse and skipped the next class I had and caught a bus home. 

To me, sex, between anyone, is nothing more than a meaningless exchange of bodily fluids. People try to tell me that it's all about an 'emotional connection,' or that 'it's fun.' I don't find masturbation fun-- I don't even do it, anymore. I use a prostate milker now so I don't have to, so it takes the pleasure out of releasing sexual tension. I can't stand being touched by another human being and I've considered having myself castrated. There's a vitamin I've been looking into called "Libidno," which supposedly lowers sex drive to almost zero-- I'm seriously considering shelling out five hundred dollars for a year's worth of this stuff. 

Don't get me wrong, if you wanted to do it and you had fine, that's all well and good. But to me, I see no point in lowering myself to an animal instinct to be 'rewarded' with three seconds of physical pleasure. I'm probably the only guy in the entire world who hates sex and would do anything to have my sex drive permanently removed. They say I'm "throwing away something I never had," when I talk about getting castration surgery. I tell them I'm throwing away something I never wanted.


----------



## xTaylor

Martinzky said:


> I donate to charity, I volunteer, I'm currently studying so that I can become a neuroscientist and help people with alzheimers and parkinson. I currently work with mentally handicapped, and I care for people. I'm a good friend, son, grandson, even though I have SA and have my own demons, i still help others. But I have NO morals, because I've had one night stands. :no That right there, is a complete lack of judgement. Think twice before you write something that farfetched.


That's fantastic. 
Again, I said I PERSONALLY think that way. I find it GROSS. I think sex should have meaning to it. I know what I said and I thought about it. I personally had a bad experience with this 'topic' and that is why i'm so touchy about it. My boyfriend of 3 years tried to leave me because I was the only girl he had done things with, he wanted to go on a 'break' so he could, in his words, 'fck dumb btches.'


----------



## 87wayz

xTaylor said:


> That's fantastic.
> Again, I said I PERSONALLY think that way. I find it GROSS. I think sex should have meaning to it. I know what I said and I thought about it. I personally had a bad experience with this 'topic' and that is why i'm so touchy about it. My boyfriend of 3 years tried to leave me because I was the only girl he had done things with, he wanted to go on a 'break' so he could, in his words, 'fck dumb btches.'


Should taking a **** also mean something? Should you wipe up or down? What's the difference? Just bodily functions


----------



## xTaylor

87wayz said:


> Should taking a **** also mean something? Should you wipe up or down? What's the difference? Just bodily functions


Its my opinion k thanks. Sheesh, all these guys telling me my opinion is wrong, pretty sure my opinion is my opinion, and i don't need people telling me its wrong.


----------



## NatureFellow

stay classy San Diego!


----------



## Daylight

Congrats on the sex.


----------



## madsv

The OP used protection. So I dont get the STD talk. He is happy that he lost his virginity. We should be happy for him too. I doubt he is the first person in the world to have sex with a girl he just met. That is quite normal.


----------



## That guy over there

Get in there son! 

Your old man will be proud.


----------



## EternallyRestless

Why are people getting up on their moral high horse? Virginity was obviously causing the guy anxiety and he found a way to remove that stress from his life. Good for him. Everyone is different and does things differently. I've actually had some people tell me that it's better to lose it to someone you don't really care for so that you don't get attached. It makes sense to me. As long as he used protection I say congrats.


----------



## madsv

EternallyRestless said:


> Why are people getting up on their moral high horse? Virginity was obviously causing the guy anxiety and he found a way to remove that stress from his life. Good for him. Everyone is different and does things differently. I've actually had some people tell me that it's better to lose it to someone you don't really care for so that you don't get attached. It makes sense to me. As long as he used protection I say congrats.


+1


----------



## SilentLyric

If I got invited to do it in the bathroom, that would make me feel like the ultimate ladies man. good work my man.


----------



## Unknown88

It annoys me when people tell me virginity should mean something. *Not that it annoys me at all when people consider their virginity special, that's personal choice which I respec*t, but when people tell me it should be for everyone. I lost mine to my ex boyfriend and while I cared about him at the time it wasn't a magical thing for me and it didn't mean anything more than just literally the first time I'd had sex.

As long as you use protection and you're clear about whether it's a one night stand or something then it's all fine if you ask me. Good for you OP!


----------



## Soliloquitious

Only congratulations are in order for this man, having sex with severe SA is an achievement whether meaningless or not. Might do the same once I'm a bit more athletic.


----------



## millenniumman75

EternallyRestless said:


> Why are people getting up on their moral high horse? Virginity was obviously causing the guy anxiety and he found a way to remove that stress from his life. Good for him. Everyone is different and does things differently. I've actually had some people tell me that it's better to lose it to someone you don't really care for so that you don't get attached. It makes sense to me. As long as he used protection I say congrats.


Does it last, though? There's that burden of what happened that he will have to carry into each relationship. That's all.


----------



## BobtheBest

millenniumman75 said:


> Only because it was made into a stressor.


I'm catching on to what you're saying.


----------



## Kiwong

I could have sex tommorow, but no longer being a virgin would not cure my anxiety. In fact it could make my anxiety worse. Increasingly I find being around people hard, the thought of being that close to someone, someone I hardly know is likely to send my anxiety skyrocketing before and afterwards.


----------



## Unknown88

millenniumman75 said:


> Does it last, though? There's that burden of what happened that he will have to carry into each relationship. That's all.


What burden?


----------



## CourtneyB

You did it with a completely random girl in a bar's (disgusting) public restroom? Ew. Congrats--but ew.

I know you're all excited you aren't a virgin anymore and everything......but why is being a virgin so bad to guys? What kind of story is that to think back on when you have sex for the second time and the girl inquiries about your first time? I don't know about you, but when I think about my first time I imagine it to be in a private clean bed...:um 

PS - condom or not, I'd still get myself tested.


----------



## Unknown88

CourtneyB said:


> You did it with a completely random girl in a bar's (disgusting) public restroom? Ew. I know you're all excited you aren't a virgin anymore and everything......but ew. What kind of story is that to think back on when you have sex for the second time and the girl inquiries about your first time. Condom or not, I'd still get myself tested.


Each to their own.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

haters gonna hate. congrats anyway!


----------



## CourtneyB

Unknown88 said:


> Each to their own.


I edited my post. I never said I was saying he was a horrible person, I just said my opinion on his adventure.


----------



## Unknown88

CourtneyB said:


> I edited my post. I never said I was saying he was a horrible person, I just said my opinion on his adventure.


I never thought you were saying he was a bad person, I just don't understand why people react so strongly to another person's choice. I totally understand that people have different views on sex but I think accepting that some people just see things a different way is a better way to respond. Kind of like how I do with those who believe in waiting for marriage before having sex, I simply say that personally it's not my thing but I respect their choice.


----------



## 87wayz

millenniumman75 said:


> Does it last, though? There's that burden of what happened that he will have to carry into each relationship. That's all.


This comment seems very wrong minded and personal. Why is one sexual encounter "a burden" that must be "carried around?" There's far too much opinion in that statement for you to impose it on OP's view of his personal success.

Why does the esteem boost from it have to "last?" Life itself is temporary, so why should every affirmation and good moment have to survive a test of reproducibility and duration?

Why would he "carry this around?" Its just a chick he banged in the bathroom, its not some existential schism of great ontological significance.

I keep coming back to this topic because I think its funny how people keep wanting to **** on OP under the "Triumphs over SA" section.


----------



## Minipurz

xTaylor said:


> Its my opinion k thanks. Sheesh, all these guys telling me my opinion is wrong, pretty sure my opinion is my opinion, and *i don't need people telling me its wrong.*


Yet you come here and basically tells the OP that he is gross and immoral and that what he has done is wrong ? You can't just defend that with saying that it is just your opinion.

Preaching and telling people how morally wrong their TRIUMPHS over social anxiety is, isn't really helping people out.

To the OP, good for you  and good for you that there was no STD


----------



## xTaylor

Minipurz said:


> Yet you come here and basically tells the OP that he is gross and immoral and that what he has done is wrong ? You can't just defend that with saying that it is just your opinion.
> 
> Preaching and telling people how morally wrong their TRIUMPHS over social anxiety is, isn't really helping people out.
> 
> To the OP, good for you  and good for you that there was no STD


How long ago did I say this? And I still get sh*t talkers? I stated my opinion about how I feel about people who have meaningless sex. I didn't directly tell the OP he was gross and immoral. I also never directly said it was wrong, people can do what they want with there life. Did i ever tell this guy that he should never do that again because I personally think it's wrong? NOPE SO HOP OFF MY D!CK! I can do whatever I want & say whatever I want. K BYE.


----------



## D3T0X

xTaylor said:


> How long ago did I say this? And I still get sh*t talkers? I stated my opinion about how I feel about people who have meaningless sex. I didn't directly tell the OP he was gross and immoral. I also never directly said it was wrong, people can do what they want with there life. Did i ever tell this guy that he should never do that again because I personally think it's wrong? NOPE SO HOP OFF MY D!CK! I can do whatever I want & say whatever I want. K BYE.


you have a d!ck ?


----------



## JGreenwood

congrats dude. hit it and quit it. that's the way to do it. A mans virginity doesn't exist. Unless it's back door virginity.


----------



## 87wayz

xTaylor said:


> How long ago did I say this? And I still get sh*t talkers? I stated my opinion about how I feel about people who have meaningless sex. I didn't directly tell the OP he was gross and immoral. I also never directly said it was wrong, people can do what they want with there life. Did i ever tell this guy that he should never do that again because I personally think it's wrong? NOPE SO HOP OFF MY D!CK! I can do whatever I want & say whatever I want. K BYE.


Funny how people love to make drive by judgements, but get so mad when they get called out. "Its my opinion that you're a lowlife for having meaningless sex..." real funny. That's just a cop out for when you know you're just irrationally judging someone... yet you don't want "your opinion" to be taken to task. Go figure

And what's so indirect about what you said about what OP did? You made a generallization about an action OP took and wrote it in his thread. Here's a work that's not difficult to spell: context.


----------



## xTaylor

D3T0X said:


> you have a d!ck ?


Totally.



87wayz said:


> Funny how people love to make drive by judgements, but get so mad when they get called out. "Its my opinion that you're a lowlife for having meaningless sex..." real funny. That's just a cop out for when you know you're just irrationally judging someone... yet you don't want "your opinion" to be taken to task. Go figure
> 
> And what's so indirect about what you said about what OP did? You made a generallization about an action OP took and wrote it in his thread. Here's a work that's not difficult to spell: context.


Hey. I don't care.

My opinion shouldn't effect you this badly. Ignore it, you shouldn't care either


----------



## Ventura

*Thread lock*

It's ran its course, and it's nothing but arguing and bickering going on in here.


----------

